# DVR Scheduler Problem Report



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Has anyone else had this problem?

I go online to DVR Scheduler at the DIRECTV.COM site after logging in. I schedule a recording. I get the confirmation email.

However, on the Tivo, there is a message:

Unable to find internet request for "The O'Reilly Factor"

Your online request for "The O'Reilly Factor" has been received however, this program COULD NOT be scheduled to record because it does NOT YET appear in your program guide.

--

The program (tonight's episode) was in the program guide in spite of the message. No recording was scheduled. Are there some radical Obama supporters blocking O'Reilly? I just want to hear O'Reilly tell me Sarah Palin won the debate.

Yes, O' Reilly is a total blow hard, but his show has entertainment value.

So, what might be the cause of this problem and is anyone else getting messages like this? Maybe the apostrophe in the show title?


----------



## gazer (May 7, 2004)

I have exactly the same problem on ch 360. Although I have been able to occasionally schedule O'Reilly and other shows in different time slots. Seems to be limited to certain time slots/shows on that channel.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

dcstager said:


> Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> I go online to DVR Scheduler at the DIRECTV.COM site after logging in. I schedule a recording. I get the confirmation email.
> 
> ...


Just bumping this to see if you ever figured out the problem- I am having the exact same issue, but only on one of my dvrs- the other 3 work fine with DVR scheduler...... Anyone?


----------



## rslatkin (Sep 4, 2002)

dwells said:


> Just bumping this to see if you ever figured out the problem- I am having the exact same issue, but only on one of my dvrs- the other 3 work fine with DVR scheduler...... Anyone?


Bump?

I just got a Series 2 DirecTV Tivo with 6.4a and I'm trying to use this app, but I'm getting the same message above each time. Anyone ever figure this out?


----------



## wezel (Apr 28, 2004)

I now have this problem with one of my THR-22's except it's in regard to a bogus channel.

Anything new on this?

How does one get to the DVR scheduler to tinker with it?

As usual, Directv tech support had no clue what I was even talking about.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I'm getting it as well. Mine seems to use the show name as the channel it's looking for to record.  Maybe a metadata problem somewhere between the app and the DVR itself? Very annoying missing shows I "thought" I set to record!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I scheduled a recording through the web site tonight and it got processed on my THR22 just fine - shows up on the To Do list.


----------

